# Atlixco, Puebla Ex-Pats



## albertept (Apr 30, 2009)

Are there any ex-pats who live around Atlixco? I just moved here and wanted to make a few contacts in the area.


----------



## valdestwinsmama (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm in Puebla.. but love Atlixco.. "Best climate in the world!".. 
Hop on the tollway and we're there in 20 minutes.. 
We try to get there every weekend or every other if we can..
Love the viveros.. fishing.. waterparks.. etc..


----------



## albertept (Apr 30, 2009)

Yeah, my wifey lives very close to the viveros. However, I have yet to see fishing and waterparks...What places are you referring to?


----------



## valdestwinsmama (Aug 6, 2010)

Hey.. so what have you discovered in the Atlixco area.. I was up there weekend before last.. Wish I'd had your number.. 
Have you gone over to Metepec? 
I haven't been there yet, but I hear it's nice.. but if you turn left there at parque aquatico and then turn right, like you are going around it, there is a fishing place..
I don't remember what it's called, but if I remember there should be signs with a fish/pole.. pointing the way..


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

From what I saw on "Zacatillo". it sure looks wonderful. We live in Guanajuato but we'll have to make a visit one day soon!


----------



## albertept (Apr 30, 2009)

*Atlixco*

In the city of Atlixco, there's not much to do. All the action is downtown at the "Zocalo." They usually have free events on the weekends. Last Sunday, they had boxing. The week before, they had native indians dancing. We have a small mall w/ a movie theater. Outside of Atlixco, the hiking scene is beautiful. But if you're looking for big city thrills, Atlixco is not the place!

But the food is amazing! If you like pork tacos, go to Tacos Al Pastorcito II. The street vendors sell amazing food. Tacos run from 8 - 10 pesos.


----------



## valdestwinsmama (Aug 6, 2010)

and although Atlixco is NOT big city, it is only about 20 minutes to Puebla via the tollway 25pesos.. and Atlixco has a smaller town feel than what it actually is.. I was surprised when I saw the habitacion sign last time I drove in, and it's over 100,00 people.. 
Some things things I love about Atlixco: The view of the volcano, how clean and fresh the air is, the zocalo is nice, I like the tacos arabe over the al pastor.. the cecina is decent.. the people are friendlier..
In addition to my previously mentioned: viveros, fishing, and waterparks..


----------



## sandraoaxaca (Oct 9, 2010)

*Moving to Puebla*



albertept said:


> Are there any ex-pats who live around Atlixco? I just moved here and wanted to make a few contacts in the area.


Have you discovered an expat community in Puebla? We are thinking of moving there, somewhere in or around Angelopolis. We've been in Oaxaca for 3.5 years and are famished for the newness and efficiency there. I need to be where the teaching jobs are. Please let me know what you know.
Sandraoaxaca


----------



## valdestwinsmama (Aug 6, 2010)

Sandra, There is an expat community.. I'm just getting connected myself, so I don't know how big it is.. 
There will be a holiday get together on Dec. 4th.. 
If you like.. send me a private message and I'll get you the info.. and I can you on the email list.. 

There are definitely teaching jobs here.. I teach privately for a few VIP students.. I think that's the best way to go.. but the schools are good too..


----------



## sandraoaxaca (Oct 9, 2010)

*I don't know how to send a privae message.*



valdestwinsmama said:


> Sandra, There is an expat community.. I'm just getting connected myself, so I don't know how big it is..
> There will be a holiday get together on Dec. 4th..
> If you like.. send me a private message and I'll get you the info.. and I can you on the email list..
> 
> There are definitely teaching jobs here.. I teach privately for a few VIP students.. I think that's the best way to go.. but the schools are good too..


Thanks for responding. I've had private students before, tutoring for both TOEFL and the GRE but have found that teaching at Universidad de LaSalle guarantees my income all year, with benefits. 

BTW: I found this link about a meetup that is trying to get off the ground. 

We can probably make it on the 4th. I'm at gmail.


----------



## Noemi (Nov 8, 2010)

*Expat Group in Puebla*



valdestwinsmama said:


> Sandra, There is an expat community.. I'm just getting connected myself, so I don't know how big it is..
> There will be a holiday get together on Dec. 4th..
> If you like.. send me a private message and I'll get you the info.. and I can you on the email list..
> 
> There are definitely teaching jobs here.. I teach privately for a few VIP students.. I think that's the best way to go.. but the schools are good too..


Hi there! We are currently living in Puebla and I would love to join a Puebla based Expat group if there is indeed such a group! We've just arrived here (about 1 month ago) and I am keen to meet like minded people to go out, socialise etc. 

Also, looking at teaching languages (French and/or English) so any tips as to how to go about it and what school, institute may be looking for teachers would be welcome. 

Hope to hear from you soon,

Noemi


----------

